# NEWS: from HELLA on VW "One LED, Two Light Colors on the Volkswagen Golf Plus"



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








Lippstadt -- A special technical and optical highlight on the new Volkswagen Golf Plus are the combination rear lamps using LED technology, which have been jointly developed by lighting specialists at Hella and Volkswagen. What's special about these lamps? LEDs that can emit both red and amber light are being used as light sources.








The combination rear lamps on the new Golf Plus have a two-part design. When switched off, four brilliant-white circles on a red base can be seen. The tail light, stop light and direction indicator are positioned at the respective outside edge of the vehicle. 36 LEDs per side serve as the light sources. For the tail light, all 72 LEDs emit red light. When the driver applies the brake, the two sets of 16 LEDs in the two inner circles light up with increased intensity and, together with the third stop lamp in the roof-edge spoiler (which also uses LED technology), form the now classic optical "warning triangle". When the driver switches on the direction indicator, the respective set of 20 LEDs in the outer lamp rings are activated and emit the prescribed amber light. This even works with the tail light switched on, since the LEDs have a two-colour design and the flashing amber colour outshines the red of the tail light. LEDs have safety-related advantages, particularly with regard to the stop light and the direction indicator: LEDs react much more quickly than conventional filament bulbs. Traffic following the vehicle is therefore warned earlier. A further advantage is the homogeneity of the illuminated areas. Thanks to the use of diodes, the functional areas can be implemented completely with a brilliant look for the first time, without coloured intermediate lenses being necessary. The reversing light and rear fog light still use conventional filament bulbs as light sources, since this technology is most suitable for these functions.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA on VW "One LED, Two Light Colors on the Volkswagen Golf Plus" (Cullen)*

The "bigger picture"
http://www.hella-press.de/picts/10000031a_AM0.jpg
http://www.hella-press.de/picts/10000030a_AM0.jpg
http://www.hella-press.de/picts/10000014a_OE0.jpg


----------



## tdi2vr6 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA on VW "One LED, Two Light Colors on the Volkswagen Golf Plus" (Cullen)*

I was looking at this - Awesome!
Here it comes....
Why haven't car companies implemented the LEDs earlier....?
(it started with many spoiler/in cabin brake lights, mercedes had it on the tips of their S-Classes, Cadillac on their trunk and Deville)


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA on VW "One LED, Two Light Colors on the Volkswagen Golf Plus" (tdi2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdi2vr6* »_I was looking at this - Awesome!
Here it comes....
Why haven't car companies implemented the LEDs earlier....?
(it started with many spoiler/in cabin brake lights, mercedes had it on the tips of their S-Classes, Cadillac on their trunk and Deville)


There are quite a few after all!
















Hella Celis is one of the nicest solutions in my opinion as used in the BMW tails and most "angeleye" setups, its a plastica bar riffled in the back and one led at each end, very simple tech but very effecient.

























(Cadillac Catera = Opel Omega from Germany though in Germany it NEVER had LED tails...)








Then there is next step like on the BMW 3series that has HELLA NEON 3rd brake light
In fact I believe the Z8 tails use it also, and celis "bar" in the side..








http://richard.quetand.free.fr...2.jpg









P.S. not to mention the NEW BEETLE had LED side turns from the very start











_Modified by Cullen at 12:46 PM 3-8-2005_


----------



## tdi2vr6 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA on VW "One LED, Two Light Colors on the Volkswagen Golf Plus" (Cullen)*

Very True!








However it is just recently that LEDs have started coming on the scene - in more day to day cars.
EG. Acura 3.2TL, BMW 3- series have you had listed above), Infiniti G35s - FXs etc!









Maybe you could help me answer some other questions:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=4
I am interested in a Euroswitch with a rear fog harness (2000 MK4 Jetta - US spec headlights)


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA on VW "One LED, Two Light Colors on the Volkswagen Golf Plus" (tdi2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdi2vr6* »_Maybe you could help me answer some other questions:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=4
I am interested in a Euroswitch with a rear fog harness (2000 MK4 Jetta - US spec headlights) 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA on VW "One LED, Two Light Colors on the Volkswagen Golf Plus" (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Then there is next step like on the BMW 3series (E36) that has HELLA NEON 3rd brake light


Ford has already done it with the Lincoln MKVIII, when they gave it the facelift.
Neon center light -- functions both as a running light and brake light


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA on VW "One LED, Two Light Colors on the Volkswagen Golf Plus" (GT17V)*

Sorrry Cullen but you are wrong with Z8 lights. Z8 doesn't use LEDS, do some more research.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA on VW "One LED, Two Light Colors on the Volkswagen Golf Plus" (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_Sorrry Cullen but you are wrong with Z8 lights. Z8 doesn't use LEDS, do some more research.








Read









_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_Then there is next step like on the BMW 3series (E36) that has HELLA *NEON* 3rd brake light
In fact I believe the Z8 tails use it also, and *celis* "bar" *in the side*..


Neon = Neon 
Celis = LED


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA on VW "One LED, Two Light Colors on the Volkswagen Golf Plus" (Cullen)*

Since when E36 uses expensive neon lights?
Regarding Z8 you are still wrong.
All of the lights in Z8 are neon.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA on VW "One LED, Two Light Colors on the Volkswagen Golf Plus" (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_Since when E36 uses expensive neon lights?

Since E36 M3 / M3 Carbio look closely again when you see an M3 with WHITE looking 3rd brake light









_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_
Regarding Z8 you are still wrong.
All of the lights in Z8 are neon.

Side turnsbars (which we have sold some of back when the Z8 came out, we might have some pieces left in stock..) are CELIS not Neon, lit by an incadecent bulb at the end of a fiberoptic hookup and costs $$$$








CLICK on this BMW PARTS prg picture to ZOOM it


We've sold these so...no the side turns are NOT NEON they are CELIS








but just like the original Celis headlights they do NOT use LED bulbs but a filament bulb see what part 4 is?







BULB!








Let us know if you have any further BMW lighting questions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by Cullen at 4:57 PM 3-7-2005_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

you can get a white looking CHMSL...and still emit red -- the actual LED (plastic) does not nessarily need to be red -- nor the lens


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA on VW "One LED, Two Light Colors on the Volkswagen Golf Plus" (Cullen)*



Cullen said:


> Since E36 M3 / M3 Carbio look closely again when you see an M3 with WHITE looking 3rd brake light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA on VW "One LED, Two Light Colors on the Volkswagen Golf Plus" (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_
Red LEDS in this application. ( just checked it on the car) You are wrong again. Neon lights are too expensive and create other problems like radio noise. 

Early E36's yes, but later have NEON







you can find both, its in fact the only this short Neon tube Hella marketed (developed by Philips), along with the newer E46

_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_I know personally that parts guy had to get 3 brand new Z8 front blinker assemblies just to get good which did not cause buzzing on AM.

True, have had the "addon" version in several of our VW's


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA on VW "One LED, Two Light Colors on the Volkswagen Golf Plus" (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_Early E36's yes, but later have NEON







you can find both, its in fact the only this short Neon tube Hella marketed (developed by Philips), along with the newer E46


Still wrong. As I indicated I checked brand new E46 and it has clear lens and LEDs.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEWS: from HELLA on VW "One LED, Two Light Colors on the Volkswagen Golf Plus" (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_
*Still wrong*. As I indicated I checked brand new E46 and it has clear lens and LEDs.


You might want to inform Hella too









_Quote »_As early as 1992, the US version of the BMW 3-series Cabrio was the first series production vehicle to be fitted with an auxiliary brake light based on LED technology. This was later followed by *neon brake lights.*


http://www.hella.com/produktio...1.jsp


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

The way the sentence is written does not necessarily imply the neon brake light was implemented on the Beemer
BTW...my roommate had a E46 M3...the CHMSL is LED


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_The way the sentence is written does not necessarily imply the neon brake light was implemented on the Beemer
BTW...my roommate had a E46 M3...the CHMSL is LED

Well its the German's translation from German








And its the CARBIOS Only









..this is ironically the only application I know of Hella still makes it for as the one pictured above and the "for installation into spoiler" (which I have one of which looks just like the BWM carbrio one but longer) are all removed from the Hella lineup, plan on using mine in a Mk2 Golf spoiler


_Modified by Cullen at 7:12 PM 3-8-2005_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Looks like LED to me. You see the distinct LED sectionals


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_








Looks like LED to me. You see the distinct LED sectionals

IS that an M3?
Finally found a picture of what I am talking about...


----------

